# UR QUATTRO history



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

Please help me find a website with the URQs history like full euro specs, engine codes and yearly changes.
Thanks.


----------



## Heksi (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: UR QUATTRO history (KARMANN_16V)*

Here's a _perfect_ site. If you can speak german... There are some really cool old pictures, though.
http://www.urquattro.at - Audi Ur-Quattro Club Austria


----------



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: UR QUATTRO history (Heksi)*

Good enough for me (my German is a little rusty since i learned it in the 5th grade)
Thanks Heksi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: UR QUATTRO history (KARMANN_16V)*

Here's some reccomended sites in english!
http://www.quat.com
follow the link for the urq/Audi sport... or directly to
http://www.quat.com/urqhome.html
the second is Canadian
http://www.quattro.ca/


----------



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: UR QUATTRO history (Sepp)*

Actually Sepp I was seriously considering the 83 URQ from quattro.ca
It's for sale for $5K Can.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: UR QUATTRO history (KARMANN_16V)*

Martin is selling his 83?
Wow.
If there was anyone to buy a quattro from, it would be him.
He is looked apon very favorably in the quattro community.
I met him a few years ago, he's very well educated in quattro speak, and a very nice gentleman.


----------



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: UR QUATTRO history (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Martin is selling his 83?
Wow.
If there was anyone to buy a quattro from, it would be him.
He is looked apon very favorably in the quattro community.
I met him a few years ago, he's very well educated in quattro speak, and a very nice gentleman.

Yes, based on the website he must be a very knowledgeable Quattro guy. I only spoke to him on the phone, didn't actually meet him.
It's not the right time for a project for me now


----------

